# Recommend an APC



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

I am looking for 5L of APC, any recommendations? 

Seen a few people mention AS G101 but can't seem to find anywhere selling it at a decent price... not looking to spend more than £20 on it.

I have Power Maxed TFR which I use externally, so the APC is mainly going to be used for the interior.


Tapatalk!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

:thumb:5 bottles of Daisy/Stardrops etc = 5l for £5


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

KKD citrus magic :thumb:

going to try BH surfex HD though i think for something different


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Im sure i managed to pick up my 5L of G101 for £19 of eBay, just read the reviews and make sure they are a genuine seller and make sure product is properly sealed when you get it. 

I use g101 for most exterior/heavy duty tasks and i use Megs APC for interior


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

If you contact your local AS rep,youll get it for around £15. Prices may vary slightly but that what I paid in October.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm still working through my Bilt Hamber Surfex HD. It's great stuff. For no other reason than just because I'm gonna try Britemax's Grime Out next.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i've seen this been mentioned by a few people before an meant to be good value for money

https://groceries.morrisons.com/webshop/product/Morrisons-Citrus-Shine-AllPurpose-Liquid-Cleaner/117356011?from=search&tags&param=all+purpoe+cleaner&parentContainer=SEARCHall+purpoe+clea_SHELFVIEW


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Years ago I used Megs APC and was very happy with it. It seemed to be quite mild. I've now got BH Surfex HD and I'm just a bit wary of the strength of it, so when it runs out (probably in a decade or so!) I'll be going back to Megs APC.

I could easily use Megs APC neat without worrying about the strength of it.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I really like Surfex - it'll blatter anything in its path if I need it to, but that means I can dilute it 50:1 and still get useful cleaning performance, which makes £17 for 5l a bit of a bargain.


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

If you can get G101 for under £20 then it is well worth it. Its a fantastic product.


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks, think it's between Surfex and Megs. Is Surfex defo ok for interior use, carpets, dash etc? Could it be used on my half leather half alcantara stearing wheel? How about Alcantara seats?


Tapatalk!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've used it on my interior plenty, up to 10% strength for removing makeup marks and deep cleaning upholstery but more usually at about 3% for general cleaning of plastics.

However I'm cleaning a Toyota Avensis which has tough cloth seats and a generally very durable (if not hugely plush) interior. I have never cleaned Alcantara, but it's made of polyester and polyurethane so it's not delicate chemically, I should think it's more about not scrubbing too hard and causing bobbling.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

5L Flash @ Costco £3.50ish

Highly diluteable

Brilliantly effective and *wipes the floor *with everything else for value!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Forsh said:


> *wipes the floor *with everything else for value!


Ba-dum, tsh! :lol:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Pun most definitely intended 



Wife uses it all the time. Put about 1 - 1.5" in a squirty bottle and fill with water, it gets used all around the house.
I was in there last week and saw it but I'm doubting myself now, it may have been nearer £4 and could have been +vat but even so


----------



## Clubberlang12 (Nov 30, 2016)

+1 on the Flash APC. Just as effective as some of the far more expensive APC's i've used.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Been using Flash with Lemon for a couple of years now, can't fault it...

http://www.wilko.com/multi-purpose-cleaners/flash-apc-lemon-2l/invt/0438079


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

What does Surfex smell like?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

It doesn't smell much of anything, at least not to my nose.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I use Surfex as well, probably the most versatile APC I've used. It'll work at stronger ratios for things like wheels, tyres and arches, great as a pre wash and you can dilute it accordingly for interior work  I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Chris H1 (Jan 30, 2016)

I get great results from Valet Pro APC mixed in a spray bottle at around 5:1 ratio along with a soft brush/soapy bucket of water & it can be picked up for £12 for 5 litres. Used on door shuts, inner arches, sills, etc Can't say I use it much interior wise though other than seat bases & boot plastics.

I wonder what the difference is (if there is any) between the APCs mentioned on here like Valet Pros, Surfex etc & the household cleaners. We could all save a fortune if the household stuff all have the same chemical contents!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Aaah ahhhhh!

Gordons alive!

...but we only have £4.66 to clean the earth!

Dispatch war rocket







to bring back his bodeeee


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know about anyone else but I LOL'd at that


----------



## Manxman302 (Jul 25, 2011)

I use Autoglym Clean All and dilute it as instructed on the label


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Tried Valet Pro and it works ok but then I got Britemax Grimeout and it's just in another league, made short work of the wife's skip and have also used it to great effect on tyres and engine bays. Smells of cherries too, yummy!


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

I use the gtechniq apc the citrus one for internal works well and smells good not cheap tho but its a good product


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

For me it has to be KKD Citrus magic. When v2 came out I got the last few bottles of v1 from HDD. I am almost through these now so will be trying v2 before looking for anything else. Although I do have ValetPro as a back up.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

+1 for Grimeout.

Strong when needed and easily diluted for less mucky jobs.

Recently made very short work on the engine bay of neighbour's VW they were selling.

Bought 5l and expecting it to last for ages.

Andy.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

AndyN01 said:


> Bought 5l


3.78 litre?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

AF Verso is very good, that's around £20 for 5 litres. 

Gonz.


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Grimeout is awesome, smells so nice and can really dilute it down yet it is still really effective!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

s70rjw said:


> If you contact your local AS rep,youll get it for around £15. Prices may vary slightly but that what I paid in October.


Is that to a company/pro detailer/sole trader or an end user/joe public?


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Only one choice BILT HAMBER SURFEX-HD 5l for 17 pounds at PB free postage is well !


----------



## Dazvaleting (Feb 28, 2017)

wonder what the flash would be like through the tornador


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I think many APC's are much of a muchness. Over the years i have used many household APC's on cars all to similar good effect.

I also use Surfex and it isn't actually an APC - its a very good, water soluble, de-greaser, which makes it work fantastically well on certain stains and marks and that is why it *sometimes* dramatically outperforms a general APC. Surfex is really great on greasy engine bays etc and also great at cleaning tyres.

For general cleaning of door shuts, rain channels, wheel arches etc, i just tend to grab whatever apc is under the kitchen sink.

If you want cheap and effective, buy a 750ml bottle of Stardrops for £1.00 at Wilkos and dilute it at about 1 parts Stardrops to 10 parts water for general cleaning or mix it stronger for stubborn stains. 

.... That's 7.5 litres of mixed APC for £1.00 !!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I'll see your 7.5 litres
and raise you Flash @ 1:10 = nearly 12 litres per £1


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Koch Chemie Greenstar is simply awesome. Used some today on the wife's silver Leon and the 6 weeks grime just flew off and that was at 1:20 ratio. Cracking stuff and cheap.

Richard


----------

